# ""

## nickeler

ͺ,            ,      . ...   , " ,   -    ,      볺 .       ,   ̲,     ,        "          "    " " , " "   "."??????????   -  ?   ,  ,   ?    ???       ...  ,     ,  -    "",  ...       ,      .....   * 
.net 
09  2007, 01:43* 
 , 13 ,                 .  
  -   ,    18:00     . 
" ""      ,    ,    ,    ,        ( , ,  .)", -     . 
  ,  ,  -   " " "  ,     ". 
 ,           "    " " , " "   ". 
         " -    "   '   ,    " ". 
"  ,        ,          ,    ", -   . 
   - ,               . 
,         , ,             "   ".  
 : http://ua.korrespondent.net/main/88433/

----------


## rust

.

----------


## knell

- ...   !!!

----------

?     ?

----------


## laithemmer

,     -     ! ,   !!! 
   ,                -  , ,  -   !! :      ,       ?! 
 -   ""!

----------


## nickeler

> - ...   !!!

   ? ³ ? ,  !

----------


## knell

,    ,   ,     .
 - ,   ...

----------


## Uksus

> ,    ,   ,     .
>  - ,   ...

    
 ! 
  ???

----------


## rust

,

----------

.  ,    ,    . ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Sky



----------


## Jedi_Lee

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBqyadpJk2I

  ...

----------


## Karen

*Jedi_Lee*,      ...

----------


## Dracon

))))))

----------


## infospacer

https://www.dzo.com.ua/tenders/9210289

----------


## Karen

> https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/ibig...3_original.jpg https://www.dzo.com.ua/tenders/9210289

     10      ?

----------


## infospacer

> 10      ?

         ...

----------


## Karen

> ...

       10   ! 
*Jedi_Lee*.     .  *Jedi_Lee*,    10    ?

----------


## GVL224

> 10   ! 
> *Jedi_Lee*.     .  *Jedi_Lee*,    10    ?

        :)
         ,         100% :)

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Barga



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee

TikTok   Kyleroyce  ,        : - , ,     .   "" (superstraight).   , ,   - ,       . "    -?"   : "". "?    !" ",   ,    ". "   !"  "",       .  ,   .      ,      "".   
 :

----------


## Karen

,     
 "" ,         
 " "     ,    ,       .
"  .    , -      ESPN.com,     . -  ,      .     ,   ,   .  .  - .    .     .   .    ,      ".
29      ,       .   https://www.nhl.com/ru/news/brad-mar...ed/c-285855142 
**************************************************  ********** 
              .   CBS.
      ,      .      -   .  https://xsport.ua/hockey_s/news/17-l...g-aut_2598480/ 
**************************************************  *** 
 2016            ,   -.   The Hockey News     ,       . Sport24   .  https://sport24.ru/news/hockey/2019-...oka-makgillisa 
**************************************************  **** 
     -  -.  ,   , 27-        . 
 ,           .      .   .   ,   ,        . 
       ,    ,    .    ,   ,         ,    - TV2. 
     ,    ,   . -      ,   -.  https://www.championat.com/hockey/ne...urce=copypaste

----------


## Barga



----------


## Jedi_Lee

...-,   ,      *     -*

----------


## Karen



----------


## Merry Corpse

> ...-,   ,      *     -*  https://fs02.vseosvita.ua/0200obxs-474d-779x446.jpg

       ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

   ,  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,  .

   ,      ,        .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,      ,        .

  ...   ?       , ,   ,               .  ,    ,     - ...

----------


## Barga

> ...   ?       , ,   ,               .  ,    ,     - ...

    20   ,  .  ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 20   ,  .  ?

  ...   .       ,          .  ,        ,   ,     - .       ,      ... ,  -...     -.

----------


## Barga

>

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpCBO_DsTn4

   "" ?     ?       ?         .

----------


## Barga

> "" ?     ?       ?         .

       !     ,    ,     ,     ,     .....   !!!        !        !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !     ,    ,     ,     ,     .....   !!!        !        !

  ....         ,     ?       

> **!

     *Karen*,

----------


## Merry Corpse

> , ,   ,               .

       ,    -   ,   .    ,  ,      .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

.  ...   !!          !!!          ... ...        ,      ,                       ...  .     ...  ...  ,    ,           . , , ,  ...

----------


## Barga

> .  ...   !!          !!!          ...

           !      ?        ? 
 ,   ,   .     .     .  ,  ,   ! ,     . ,    -   .       .   10        .      .      .       ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !      ?        ?

  *Barga*,  ,           ,          ...     . -.        .       ,       ,     .        8-   5-,    ...!!! ...            ,       .  *Barga*,  , ,          ,   ,  ,    -   ,    -  ,      ... 
 ,     -         ,       -     ,   .   ,  ,   .  ,    .   ,       .       ,    ,      ,   ,   .       ...     ,     ...   .   -  ...       .    ... 
    ,      ,  ,       -,            ,                ,      ,     ,    ...          .   ,             .            ?   ...      ,    ,    3,14 -      !  ,     3,14. 
 ,       ,   ,    ,    Ѩ      ,           .             ר-   ,        . 
*Barga*,    ,        ,   ,       ,    ,   -    3,14  !!!  ,      3,14 .

----------


## Barga

> Barga,  ,           ,          ...

   .      !   

> -.

     , ,    , -    !   !   

> ,      ,  ,       -,

    ?   ? ?   ?   **  ?
   ....    ,   ?!  , ,  ! 
*
 ,      !

----------


## infospacer

> !

   

> ,  ,      .

  , ,   ,  .  
,   , ,     ,   ,     , ,   - . IMHO, . 
, ,           -     , , ,  .    -  %     . 
        ,       .    ,   -     .        ,    ,

----------


## Barga

> 

  https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...B8%D0%B5%D0%BC

----------


## infospacer

> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...B8%D0%B5%D0%BC

    ?.. ,     ...   *     :* 
"     (Frank Beach),           ,       ,   *  ()* .           ,        . 
        ,  ** ." Wikipedia

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> , ,   ,  .  
> ,   , ,     ,   ,     , ,   - . IMHO, . 
> , ,           -     , , ,  .    -  %     . 
>         ,       .    ,   -     .        ,    ,

  ...   

> ,   ,   .       ...**

  ...    ,   ,    .  *infospacer*, ,       

> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...B8%D0%B5%D0%BC

  ...  ,    - !     .

----------


## Barga

> ?.. ,     ...   *     :* 
> "     (Frank Beach),           ,       ,   *  ()* .           ,        . 
>         ,  ** ." Wikipedia

   .    .      .   !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?.. ,     ...

      

> .    .      .   !

    ,   ?    ,     ,        ,       .

----------


## Barga

https://www.bbc.com/russian/science/...sexual_animals

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> https://www.bbc.com/russian/science/...sexual_animals

  ...  .      ...

----------


## Barga

> ...  .      ...

     ,          ,    ?

----------


## Karen

> ,          ,    ?

  !!!!      .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## infospacer



----------


## Karen

*infospacer*,    *Jedi_Lee*    ???

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Karen

*Jedi_Lee*,   ???!!!  LP   ,      ...        
- !!!   **:

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> Jedi_Lee,   ???!!!  LP   ,      ...

  *Merry Corpse*,      ,     .    .    ,   ,    -   .

----------


## Karen

*Jedi_Lee*,         ,    ,      ,   ,     ?    ,   ,     ?

----------


## Barga

> *Jedi_Lee*,         ,    ,      ,   ,     ? *   ,   ,     ?*

   !   !

----------


## Karen

> !   !

    ?????

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?????

   ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !

      

> Jedi_Lee,         ,    ,      ,  ,     ?    ,   ,     ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

- :        .    ,   ,     . 
Haaretz.com
@haaretzcom

18 . "Male couples will be able to have a child together, of their own flesh and bone. One parent will provide the sperm cell, the other will donate the skin cell that will become an egg"

----------


## Karen

"     -    "    
       ,     ,        -.    ,     . 
      28  2000 ,    -  ,     볺   14- ,     . 34-        , 32- ϳ . 
           ϳ  . ϳ    ϳ,      ,           ,   . 
      ,    . 
"    ,   , -   ,   ", -  . 
      -   ,      . 
"    -     ,    ", -  . 
³     ,     ,    ,     . 
"    ,       .     ,   ,   .  ,       ", -  . 
     . ³   ,            . 
       ,  ,   . 
"³  ,      ,     .    ,      ,  ,     躿 ". 
 : " ,  ",     . 
"     ,     ,    ,   ,       , -  . -  ,  ,  , ,  '  ". 
    ,     ,     ,  ,     .            911. 
"  ", -  .   ,  ,   ,  ,     .  ,    . 
" ,     ,     ,    , -  . -  ,    ,     ,          .       ϳ". 
   ,     ,   . 
"  : "  .   ,    ,   ,  ,  ". 
ϳ,      ,   , ,        . 
"   ,     ,     ", -  .  https://www.bbc.com/ukrainian/features-56631161 
  ,    ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,

----------


## Karen

*Jedi_Lee*,      .        ,     ,       .             ????!!!!

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*    ...*

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee

...   3,14    -Ѩ...     -.

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Barga

,    :     ,      

> ,       ,  5% .   ,             ...................... 
> -
>   ,  ,      :           .            .    ,      :     ,         ,     . 
>  ,   (   X)  . 
> -          .     ,  ,      ,   .   , ,               ,    . 
> -        ,      ,  ,   ,  .     ,     . 
>        -      ,       ,  .      .        ,    ,  ,    ,     .         .      ,    ,         ,    . 
>            .           ,      .      ,            ,    .        ,       . 
>          .  . .
> ...

   *́ ́ ́   ,     ,  ,    , ;       ;     ;         ;         ;   ;       ,  ,    .         .         ,    ,     .*

----------


## GVL224

> *́ ́ ́   ,     ,  ,    , ;       ;     ;         ;         ;   ;       ,  ,    .         .         ,    ,     .*

     !!!

----------


## Karen

> !!!

    ,     !!!!

----------


## GVL224

> ,     !!!!

        "" ?

----------


## Karen

> "" ?

   , !!!!

----------


## GVL224

> , !!!!

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Karen

,  ?
 , .    ?    ?
  ,  .

----------


## Karen

,      : https://aliexpress.ru/item/100500222...345&fromDetail
  - ?

----------


## Dracon

> ͺ,            ,      . ...   , " ,   -    ,      볺 .       ,   ̲,     ,        "          "    " " , " "   "."??????????   -  ? ,  ,   ?    ???      ...  ,     ,  -    "",  ...       ,      ..................................  ............

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

